
Why Microsoft’s new Office 2013 license may send users to Google Docs - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/02/why-microsofts-new-office-2013-license-may-send-users-to-google-docs/
======
benologist
I don't think this is going to make anyone _like_ Google Docs but it's
definitely a stupid policy that will make people _dislike_ Office.

------
SlipperySlope
essentially ...

"If you buy a perpetual retail license for Office 2013, it will be locked to
the computer you first install it on, forever. Buy a new PC and you won't be
allowed to install your existing copy of Office on it, even if you wipe the
disk of the old PC. You'll have to splurge for a new one."

